
You have infinite email addresses - crodjer
http://www.rohanjain.in/infi-mail/
======
EdwardCoffin
This is neat, but I'd think that buyers and sellers of lists of email
addresses will just scrub these tags off of them.

~~~
crodjer
In practice, I haven't see that happening much. If spammers were smart enough,
they would actually do something useful.

If a service you subscribe does this, it is a good clue for you to mark them
as spam and delete account after setting garbage values.

